# riding in NC



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone know of any good places to ride in eastern NC besides busco beach.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how far north are you? CAW is just below the state line in SC,


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

caw is north of columbia.1 hour south of charlotte nc.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah columbia... thats what I meant.  lol


----------



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

IN Fayetteville, nc about 3hrs from columbia


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

its worth the ride


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll second that!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

There are a couple more places in Eastern NC to ride, 1. Cape Fear ATV/MX in Elizabethtown NC, and 2. Bigwoods in Longwoods NC (Shallotte). Both are good parks, CFATV/MX has about 500 acres and something for all riders and Bigwoods has about 3000 acres, mainly for the mudders, with some things for the quads and motorcross bikes. Here is the web site for both parks.

http://www.capefearatv-mx.com/

http://bigwoodsatv.com/


----------



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks, been to both prefer cape fear as big woods has been rutted out.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i will have to try some of these out because busco is getting old


----------



## jak800 (Nov 8, 2009)

Try this area. I went riding here once while in the area, very nice, some tecnical, lots of mud, hills, different areas for different skill levels. 
http://www.cs.unca.edu/nfsnc/recreation/uwharrie/index.htm


----------

